
Freewrite Traveler: portable writing tool with an eInk display - lorenzfx
https://getfreewrite.com/collections/writing-tools/products/freewrite-traveler
======
lorenzfx
I really don't have a use case for one of those, but I really want one. I'd
love to have vim on one of those.

